
What if We Replaced iTunes With the Cloud? - prakash
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2008/12/16/16readwriteweb-what_if_we_replaced_itunes_with_the_cloud.html
======
harpastum
"These days, everybody's talking about cloud computing - the notion that
computing's future lies in web-based applications and services and not in
software tied to the desktop ... Yet still, some programs remained tied to the
desktop with seemingly no plans to move elsewhere. iTunes is one of those
programs."

Rather than examining the reasons that iTunes has stayed out of the 'cloud',
the author is assuming the cloud is always a Good Thing.

I wonder how long it would take to sync your 160GB iPod from 'the cloud'.

------
nobosh
Go for it, anything that benefits the consumer benefits the economy.

